# What The &*#@??



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just found on white trash repair. Anyone want to fess up??


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking that's on a ship or sub.







Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's not like anything on any sub I was ever on!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What I meant was either a space*ship* or in a *sub*-standard restroom. 







Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the works on my sub. Foot long chicken breast.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

skw83 said:


> Just found on white trash repair. Anyone want to fess up??


 Not me.. But welcome to the Reactor Core Master Head on a Russian Nuclear Submarine. If your not or haven't been on a navel vassal a Head is the pot.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If that is what they cook with, I don't even want to see where they go poo at.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing has to be a sub.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whatever you do do not open the red valve...
It will be the wildest bidet seat experience you will ever have.... :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

would expect the shower to be in there


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Indie said:


> I like the works on my sub. Foot long chicken breast.


 Good one Indie:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the tile floor really sets the whole thing off for me


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Whatever you do do not open the red valve...
> It will be the wildest bidet seat experience you will ever have.... :laughing:


 quit it my side hurts:laughing:


----------

